
Coding - Jesus12m
Looking to learn how to code from an exceptional individual in Los Angeles. I am a professional athlete with Team USA. Can provide workout lessons, nutrition tips or guides, nike apparel, and other cool things.<p>Let me know if you are interested! (:
======
Teichopsia
In lieu that no one has answered, here are two other options: 1)
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/book/book.html](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html)
2) [https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm)

------
Jugurtha
If you don't discriminate when it comes to languages, I can recommend Zed
Shaw's "Learn Python the Hard Way". It's an excellent book that gets you
writing code right from the start.

Here's the free book in HTML form:

[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

You can also buy a PDF version that comes with several hours of Zed doing the
exercises. I bought that just because I liked the content as I prefer text,
but you might have different tastes so here's the link:

[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

